# alice-dsl

## pablo_supertux

Ich ziehe um und muss mir deshlab einen neuen Telefonanschluss + DSL beantragen. Ich bin aufs Festnetz angewiesen, außerdem will ich kein VoIP nutzen.

Aber ich finde ich heute an sich nur Angebote, wo ich Hunderten von Dienstleistungen bekommen, auf die ich verzichten will. Ich will nur einen stinknormalen Festnetzanschluss + eine DSL Flat (16000 Bit), mehr nicht. Ich war am Wochenende bei der Telekom und hab mich informiert, entweder wollte mein Ansprechsparnter das nicht sagen, oder vielleicht wird sowas nicht mehr in der Form angeboten, denn er wollte mir unbediengt den kleinesten "Entertain" Packet (Entertain Confort), wo ich ne Festnetzflatrate, IPTV mit über 70 TV-Sender bekomme, usw. Ich will aber das alles gar nicht! Über die Telekomhompage war aber dieses entrtain Confort das billigste, was ich auch gefunden habe, aber alles für 45 € !!!! geht's ja nicht mit dem Peis?

Leider finde ich überall nur Angebote mit Festnetz Flatrates und was weiß ich noch so alles. Dann bin auf http://www.alice-dsl.de/kundencenter/export/de/residential/produkte/alice_light/ gestossen: an sich, das was ich will, nur eine DSL-Flat für 15 €. Ich würde bei der Telekom den Festnetzanschluss beantragen und dann bei Alice diesen Alice-Light. Dann würde ich 18 € Grundgebühr + 15 € DSL zahlen, was am güngstigsten käme.

Wer ist Kunde bei Alice? Ist das ein guter Anbieter oder sollte man davon die Finger lassen? Und sind die 15 € DSL wirklich so niedrig, oder gibt es kleine Fallen, wo man doch mehr zahlt?

Danke für die Antworten.

----------

## Finswimmer

Dann nimmst du aber die Alice Fun Flatrate.

Da hast du dann 16k DSL Flat und Telefon Flat für 19,99€.

http://www.alice-dsl.de/kundencenter/export/de/residential/produkte/alice_fun/

Mein Vater ist dort, und es gibt keine Probleme.

Er hat aber keine 16k, sondern eher 6-8k (laut Speedtest), aber das sollte dann eher am Ort liegen.

Tobi

----------

## toralf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann nimmst du aber die Alice Fun Flatrate.
> 
> Da hast du dann 16k DSL Flat und Telefon Flat für 19,99€.
> 
> http://www.alice-dsl.de/kundencenter/export/de/residential/produkte/alice_fun/
> ...

 Yup, bin seit einigen Jahren bei dem Laden, hatte 1x richtig Probleme mit der Leitungsqualität, nach Wechseldrohung gab's 'ne Lösung, jetzt habe ich ca. 580 KByte/sec download speed, das reicht.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Dann nimmst du aber die Alice Fun Flatrate.
> 
> Da hast du dann 16k DSL Flat und Telefon Flat für 19,99€.
> 
> 

 

genau was will ich und brauch ich nicht, weil ich so gut wie nie telefoniere, und wenn, dann nach Hause (Ecuador) mit den 015xxx Vorwahlen, die nicht mit VoIP gehen.

@toralf: zahlst du aber für DSL-16000?

----------

## Necoro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @toralf: zahlst du aber für DSL-16000?

 

Alice hat keine unterschiedlichen Tarife für unterschiedliche Geschwindigkeiten -- sondern nur einen, bei dem dir die maximal mögliche Rate zugänglich gemacht wird.

Ich persönlich bin übrigens nicht so überzeugt von denen (schlechter Support, nur Modem - kein Router, ...) ... einzig die einmonatige Kündigungsfrist macht es evtl als Übergangslösung erträglich  :Smile: .

/edit: Btw -- das letzte Mal als ich bei Alice war, war der Alice-Telefonanschluss auch noch POTS ... also insofern kein Grund, der Telekom noch zusätzlich Geld in den Rachen zu schmeißen

----------

## toralf

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> @toralf: zahlst du aber für DSL-16000?

 Nö, als Uralt-Kunde heißt mein Produkt : "Alice Fun Max flat Analog".

----------

## forrestfunk81

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich persönlich bin übrigens nicht so überzeugt von denen (schlechter Support, nur Modem - kein Router, ...) ... einzig die einmonatige Kündigungsfrist macht es evtl als Übergangslösung erträglich .

 

Seit zwei Jahren (zwei verschiedene Wohnungen) bin ich nun bei Alice. Und es war bisher noch nicht nötig den Support zu beanspruchen. Im Gegensatz zu den 3 Jahren Arcor (furchtbarer Support) und 1 Jahr Kabeldeutschland davor. Nen Router hat doch eh fast jeder zuhause rumliegen und die meisten sind besser als diese 0815 Teile, die man vom ISP zur Verfügung gestellt bekommt. Und die einmonatige Kündigungsfrist ist doch super.  Gerade auch zum Ausprobieren. Passt die Leistung nicht - ciao.

Btw Ecuador is n schönes Land... War da auch schon mal  :Smile: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Also ich arbeite für Alice und möchte da doch mal einiges korrigieren. Router gibt es inzwischen und mit schlechtem Service fühle ich mich persönlich angegriffen, grins.... Also wir wurden mal von einer Zeitschrift zum Anbieter mit dem besten Service bewertet.

Auf was du achten solltest ist folgendes: Wenn du einen Vollanschluss bekommst mit richtiger Telefone, dann gibt es nichts besseres in Deutschland. Wenn du einen Voip Anschluß bekommst, der auf QSC oder Telefonica Hardware setzt, dann sind die Ports nicht immer top.

Also man muss sagen, Alice bietet 5 verschiedene Anschlußtypen an, je nach Verfügbarkeit. Und da ist halt die verfügbare Technik teilweise Schrott, geht aber nicht anders. Das ist den meisten Kunden aber nicht klar, dass da stellenweise total unterschiedliche Technik zum Einsatz kommt.

Also noch ein paar Hinweise: Es gibt nur eine Geschwindigkeit bei Alice, dass was maximal beim Kunden ankommt. Also nicht verschiedene Stufen wie bei der DTAG. Es wird nichts gedrosselt, dass was geht, das geht. Wenn diir die DTAG eine 3000er Leitung verkauft kannst du sicher sein, dass bei uns 5-6000 drüber gehen. Niemals eine Fritzbox anschließen, weil die extreme Anforderungen an den SNR stellt, die Dinger funktionieren nur an den künstlich gedrosselten DTAG Anschlüssen, unsere Teile kitzeln viel mehr aus der Leitung raus.

Es gibt zum Light Tarif bei uns auch Telefonie ohne Flat, liegt dann zwischen dem max flat und dem light von Preis her.

Also wenn es hier Alice Kunden mit Probleme gibt, einfach fragen, ich denke, ich habe da schon ein paar Tips auf Lager.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Mon Sep 21, 2009 2:26 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## toralf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> gibt aber Ports, da steckt der Wurm drin und die bekommt man nicht ans laufen. Ansonsten, wenn du zu Alice gehst, gib mir deine Kundennr. und du bekommst Extraservice von mir.

 Der Wurm steckt oftmals auf der Kundenseite. Bei mir war es so, daß mein Kabel "dicht" neben 2 benachbarten Kabeln lag, die mit jeweils 16 MBit liefen, da gab es einfach ein Übersprechen auf meine Leitung und ich war irgendwie immer der Benachteiligte - bis ich auf ein anderes Adernpaar geschaltet wurde. Dies zu klären und abzustellen hat mich allerdings 3 Wochen gedauert, und das war echt nervig.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *toralf wrote:*   

>  *Klaus Meier wrote:*   gibt aber Ports, da steckt der Wurm drin und die bekommt man nicht ans laufen. Ansonsten, wenn du zu Alice gehst, gib mir deine Kundennr. und du bekommst Extraservice von mir. Der Wurm steckt oftmals auf der Kundenseite. Bei mir war es so, daß mein Kabel "dicht" neben 2 benachbarten Kabeln lag, die mit jeweils 16 MBit liefen, da gab es einfach ein Übersprechen auf meine Leitung und ich war irgendwie immer der Benachteiligte - bis ich auf ein anderes Adernpaar geschaltet wurde. Dies zu klären und abzustellen hat mich allerdings 3 Wochen gedauert, und das war echt nervig.

 

Und was viele nicht glauben, Schnurlostelefone töten WLan. Die Teile so weit wie möglich vom Router aufstellen. Oder erst gar kein WLan verwenden. Tja, da hat die DTAG auch so ein paar Nettigkeiten auf Lager. Kunde hat 4000m Leitung und die bauen einen neuen Hauptverteiler, wo dann die Kunden, die in der Nachbarschaft wohnen nur noch 600m Leitung haben. Bei 600m Leitung ist ja volle Geschwindigkeit möglich, da die Strippen aber durch den gleichen Kabelstrang gehen, töten das 16000er Signal das Signal lauf den langen Strippen...

----------

## pablo_supertux

wo genau auf der Homepage steht, dass man ein Monat kündigungsfrist hat? Das wäre super, dann würde ich erstmal am Anfang testen wollen und die Preise vergleichen.

Wie lange dauert ungefähr die Bereitstellung von DSL bei Alice? Und kann ich schon das Light Paket bereits bestellen, bevor ich überhaupt den Telefon Anschluss bei der Telekom beantragt habe? Ich werde nämlich erst morgen oder übermorgen das machen können.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> wo genau auf der Homepage steht, dass man ein Monat kündigungsfrist hat? Das wäre super, dann würde ich erstmal am Anfang testen wollen und die Preise vergleichen.
> 
> Wie lange dauert ungefähr die Bereitstellung von DSL bei Alice? Und kann ich schon das Light Paket bereits bestellen, bevor ich überhaupt den Telefon Anschluss bei der Telekom beantragt habe? Ich werde nämlich erst morgen oder übermorgen das machen können.

 

Du brauchst keine Leitung von der DTAG. Du bekommst alles von uns. Und ruf einfach folgende Nr an. 0800/ 411 0 411 Da werde sie geholfen.

----------

## pablo_supertux

Also richtiges Festnetz? Bei dem Preis kann ich das irgendwie nicht so glauben   :Confused: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Also richtiges Festnetz? Bei dem Preis kann ich das irgendwie nicht so glauben  

 

Wird bei dir wohl Voip sein. Aber alles dabei. Und wie lange das dauert mußt du fragen, ist eine kaufmännische Sache, ich mache Technik. Gibt es auch in Kombination mit einem UMTS Stick, der geht sofort raus, wenn du das bestellst. Aber mit den Dingern kenne ich mich nicht aus ich supporte mur Festnetz.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   Also richtiges Festnetz? Bei dem Preis kann ich das irgendwie nicht so glauben   
> 
> Wird bei dir wohl Voip sein. 

 

wie ich schon oben sagte: ich will kein VoIP, mir hat es nie gefallen (ich habe es eine zeitlang zusätzlich zum analogen Anschluss gehabt) und die güngstigen Auslandsvorwahlen funktionieren mit VoIP nicht, also ist das für mich ein KO-Kriterium.

Was mich aber interessiert ist das DSL-Angebot, ich will nur ein Flat DSL und *nichts* mehr. Und wenn das wahr ist (wurde noch nicht geantwortet), dass man bei Alice 1 Monats Küngigungsfrist hat, dann werde ich nehmen und erstmal testen.

----------

## Necoro

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Und wenn das wahr ist (wurde noch nicht geantwortet), dass man bei Alice 1 Monats Küngigungsfrist hat, dann werde ich nehmen und erstmal testen.

 

Sowohl Alice als auch Congstar haben Angebote mit 1 Monat Kündigungsfrist. Behalte aber im Hinterkopf, dass bei beiden denn recht hohe Einmalkosten anfallen  :Smile: 

----------

## pablo_supertux

ich bin blind, vielleicht, aber ich habe niergends gefunden, wie viel die Einmalkosten sind.

----------

## think4urs11

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ich bin blind, vielleicht, aber ich habe niergends gefunden, wie viel die Einmalkosten sind.

 

39,90€ - http://www.alice-dsl.de/kundencenter/export/de/download/preislisten/preise_alicelight_npk_u.pdf

----------

## Necoro

http://www.necoro.net/alice.png ... zzgl ~30 EUR wenn du nen Router haben willst

/edit: Tipp - Bestellprozess einmal bis kurz vor "Abschicken" durchlaufen und denn schauen, was alles zusammenkommt. Spart einem das Suchen durch Fußnoten in 300 verschiedenen Dokumenten

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> http://www.necoro.net/alice.png ... zzgl ~30 EUR wenn du nen Router haben willst
> 
> /edit: Tipp - Bestellprozess einmal bis kurz vor "Abschicken" durchlaufen und denn schauen, was alles zusammenkommt. Spart einem das Suchen durch Fußnoten in 300 verschiedenen Dokumenten

 

Die 30€ sind Aufpreis für WLan. Man kann bei uns nicht expliziet Router bestellen. Man kann aber alle momentan gelieferten Geräte als Router einrichten.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ich bin blind, vielleicht, aber ich habe niergends gefunden, wie viel die Einmalkosten sind.

 Warum rufst du nicht einfach mal bei der Neukundenotline an. Ist doch kostenlos, da erklärt man dir alles. Vor allem, welcher Anschlußtyp bei dir vorhanden ist, ob das Voip oder richtige Telefonie ist.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> ich bin blind, vielleicht, aber ich habe niergends gefunden, wie viel die Einmalkosten sind.

 

Kannst dich auch für 24 Monate binden, dann entfallen die Einmalkosten.

----------

## misterjack

Klaus, den Editbutton rechts oben im Beitrag gibts nicht ohne Grund  :Smile: 

----------

## ScytheMan

http://www.handy2day.de/dsl/vodafone.html ist evtl. auch interessant, konnte noch keinen haken finden.

----------

## b3cks

Der Haken ist, es ist Vodafone.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## schachti

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wie ich schon oben sagte: ich will kein VoIP, mir hat es nie gefallen (ich habe es eine zeitlang zusätzlich zum analogen Anschluss gehabt) und die güngstigen Auslandsvorwahlen funktionieren mit VoIP nicht, also ist das für mich ein KO-Kriterium.
> 
> 

 

Falls Du Call-by-Call meinst: Das geht ausschließlich mit einem Anschluß der Telekom!

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *schachti wrote:*   

>  *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> wie ich schon oben sagte: ich will kein VoIP, mir hat es nie gefallen (ich habe es eine zeitlang zusätzlich zum analogen Anschluss gehabt) und die güngstigen Auslandsvorwahlen funktionieren mit VoIP nicht, also ist das für mich ein KO-Kriterium.
> 
>  
> ...

 

das dachte mir schon. Eben, VoIP ist ein KO-Kriterium für mich.

----------

## think4urs11

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Falls Du Call-by-Call meinst: Das geht ausschließlich mit einem Anschluß der Telekom!

 

Fast - wobei das generell eher kein technisches sondern ein politisch/marketing-mäßiges Problem ist... sprich alle außer der Telekom wollen es halt nicht anbieten. Logisch, ohne machen sie mehr Geld und die Telekom wurde dazu verdonnert, freiwillig machen die das auch nicht.

Als Ausnahme geht Call-by-Call auch von anderen Anschlüssen aus via Centel; ansonsten gibt es alternativ noch callthrough bzw. callback.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

>  *schachti wrote:*    *pablo_supertux wrote:*   
> 
> wie ich schon oben sagte: ich will kein VoIP, mir hat es nie gefallen (ich habe es eine zeitlang zusätzlich zum analogen Anschluss gehabt) und die güngstigen Auslandsvorwahlen funktionieren mit VoIP nicht, also ist das für mich ein KO-Kriterium.
> 
>  
> ...

 

Es gibt eine Flat für Europa und einige Länder weltweit. Wie gesagt, ich bin Technik und nicht Vertrieb. Hast du die Nummer schon angerufen, die ich dir gegeben habe? Hab nicht das Gefühl.

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Es gibt eine Flat für Europa und einige Länder weltweit. Wie gesagt, ich bin Technik und nicht Vertrieb. Hast du die Nummer schon angerufen, die ich dir gegeben habe? Hab nicht das Gefühl.

 

nein, habe ich noch nicht, und werde ich nicht machen, weil ich mich nicht für den Telefonanschluss interessiere. Und egal wie oft du mir von irgendwelchen Flats erzählst, ich werde meine Meinung nicht ändern: ich will keine Festnetz Flats o.ä. weil ich es nicht brauche.

----------

## misterjack

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> Aber ich finde ich heute an sich nur Angebote, wo ich Hunderten von Dienstleistungen bekommen, auf die ich verzichten will. Ich will nur einen stinknormalen Festnetzanschluss + eine DSL Flat (16000 Bit), mehr nicht. Ich war am Wochenende bei der Telekom und hab mich informiert, entweder wollte mein Ansprechsparnter das nicht sagen, oder vielleicht wird sowas nicht mehr in der Form angeboten, denn er wollte mir unbediengt den kleinesten "Entertain" Packet (Entertain Confort), wo ich ne Festnetzflatrate, IPTV mit über 70 TV-Sender bekomme, usw.

 

Abzocke, es gibt billigere Tarife bei Telekom, die meiner Meinung nach aber ebenfalls viel zu teuer sind. Das was du wünschst, gibt es nicht, lediglich DSL 2000 gibts ohne Festnetzflat:

http://eki-pi.t-home.de/tariftabelle/

----------

## schachti

 *pablo_supertux wrote:*   

> 
> 
> das dachte mir schon. Eben, VoIP ist ein KO-Kriterium für mich.

 

Wenn Call-Through etc. für Dich nicht in Frage kommt, bleibt nur noch ein Telekom-Anschluss, dann ist Alice nichts für Dich (genausowenig wie 1&1 und alle anderen alternativen Anbieter). Schau mal auf teltarif.de - die haben da jede Menge Rechner für die günstigsten Tarife, da müssten auch Infos zum DSL-Anschluss am Telekom-Telefonanschluss haben.

----------

## schachti

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie gesagt, ich bin Technik und nicht Vertrieb.

 

OT: Im Hansenet-User-Forum geht das Gerücht, dass die vielen Probleme mit der Technik daher stammen, dass das alles von Italien aus gemacht wird.   :Wink: 

Mal im Ernst: Ich bin seit zweieinhalb Jahren einigermaßen zufriedener Alice-Kunde und kann sie eigentlich weiterempfehlen - es gibt allerdings ab und an Probleme mit dem Telefonanschluss (wenn man einen NGN-Anschluss bekommt - bei "echten" Anschlüssen ist das wohl anders), und im Vergleich zu anderen Anbietern weigern sie sich hartnäckig, die VoIP-Zugangsdaten rauszurücken, so dass man zwingend auf die von Hansenet bereitgestellte Hardware zurückgreifen muss, um am NGN-Anschluss telefonieren zu können.

----------

## l3u

Schonmal über nen Sipgate-Telefonanschluß nachgedacht? Ich hab so einen zeitweise überm Studieren benutzt, und der hat einwandfrei funktioniert! Hol dir zwei, mit einem meldest du dich in Ecuador an, mit dem anderen hier. Dann is Telefonieren kostenlos (Sipgate --> Sipgate, egal von wo nach wo).

----------

## ScytheMan

 *b3cks wrote:*   

> Der Haken ist, es ist Vodafone. 

 

mea culpa, mea culpa....

hätte ich bloß auf dich gehört.

----------

## marens

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Also ich arbeite für Alice und möchte da doch mal einiges korrigieren....
> 
> Also wenn es hier Alice Kunden mit Probleme gibt, einfach fragen, ich denke, ich habe da schon ein paar Tips auf Lager.

 

Nichts gegen dich persönlich, schön zu sehen, dass du scheinbar Spaß an deinem Job hast und dich auch hier für die Firma stark machst aber ich hatte jetzt ein Gespräch mit einem von der Störungshotline, das war unter aller Sau: Ich wollte mich beschweren weil mein Anschluss nur unterhalb von 1MBit rumdümpelte anstatt der ~7MBit. Das Problem trat seit mehreren Tagen auf und ich habe mehrfach Speedtests auf www.wieistmeineip.de gemacht, die die geringen Übertragungsraten jedes Mal bestätigten. Als ich diesen Umstand am Telefon erklärte hat man mich via Google zu http://www.heise.de/netze/artikel/Online-Speedtests-im-Test-221560.html geführt und erklärt, dass die Test falsch gewesen seien, und meine Leitung immer noch die 7 MBit liefern würde. Schön und gut, als ich aber sagte, dass ich früher konstant die 7MBit gemessen hätte, die man mir ja grad am Telefon bescheinigt hatte, und der Seitenaufbau im Browser doch spürbar langsamer wäre und der Speedtest von www.wieistmeineip.de deshalb wahrscheinlich nicht komplett daneben liegen würde, sagte man mir, dass der Browser schuld daran sei! Aha, kurz gelacht und nachgefragt ob man mir wirklich erklären wolle, dass der Speedtest total falsch sei und der Browser urplötzlich grottenlangsam ist - Antwort: "Ja das war bei mir vor Kurzem auch erst noch, man muss dann den Browser updaten, dann geht das wieder schneller"   :Laughing:  . Naja ich hatte im Hintergrund mal iperf angeworfen und den Downloadspeed vonnem Rootserver getestet, welcher dann doch ziemlich genau die gleiche Geschwindigkeit wie der unzuverlässige Test von www.wieistmeineip.de lieferte. Auf die Nachfrage ob man denn diesen Werten Glauben schenken wollte wurde mir nur ein "Guter Tag" gewünscht und aufgelegt. So viel zur Kundenverarsch^W Kundenbetreuung.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## schachti

So ganz Unrecht hatte der gute Mann allerdings nicht - Speedtests sind potentiell ungenau.

Wenn man ein einigermaßen zuverlässiges Ergebnis haben will, lädt man parallel von 5-10 schnellen FTP-Servern irgend ein ISO-Image und misst währenddessen die Geschwindigkeit zum Beispiel mit vnstat. Die so gemessenen Werte sind bei mir regelmäßig um den Faktor 2-3 höher als die, die ein Speedtest ausspuckt.

----------

## Klaus Meier

@marens: Also was du mir erzählst, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor.  Es gibt halt überall solche und solche Mitarbeiter. Und weder Alice, Arcor oder die DTAG ist scheiße, weil da ein Mitarbeiter scheiße ist und umgekehrt. Sehe viele Einträge, wo Kunden so behandelt werden, weil die Leute da einfach zu wenig Ahnung haben.

Du musst es auch so sehen: Vor drei Jahren hast du für diese Leistung mindestens das doppelte gezahlt. Der Preis geht immer weiter runter und da hat man weder die Zeit noch das Geld, qualifizierte Leute zu bekommen und auszubilden. Du landest meist erst bei den Kundenberatern, die meist weniger Ahnung als die Kunden haben bevor du in der Technik bist.

Schieb mir mal deine Kundennr. als persönliche Nachricht rüber. Ich schau mal nach, wann ich nächste Woche arbeite, wenn es passt, dann rufe ich dich an und kümmere mich um dein Problem.

----------

## marens

 *schachti wrote:*   

> So ganz Unrecht hatte der gute Mann allerdings nicht - Speedtests sind potentiell ungenau.
> 
> Wenn man ein einigermaßen zuverlässiges Ergebnis haben will, lädt man parallel von 5-10 schnellen FTP-Servern irgend ein ISO-Image und misst währenddessen die Geschwindigkeit zum Beispiel mit vnstat. Die so gemessenen Werte sind bei mir regelmäßig um den Faktor 2-3 höher als die, die ein Speedtest ausspuckt.

 

Schon klar, dass die nur nen groben Wert ausspucken, aber wenn seit Tagen nur 1/7 der sonst gemessenen Bandbreite bei rumkommt, die iperf dann noch bestätigt ...

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @marens: Also was du mir erzählst, kommt mir sehr bekannt vor. Es gibt halt überall solche und solche Mitarbeiter. Und weder Alice, Arcor oder die DTAG ist scheiße, weil da ein Mitarbeiter scheiße ist und umgekehrt. Sehe viele Einträge, wo Kunden so behandelt werden, weil die Leute da einfach zu wenig Ahnung haben.
> 
> Du musst es auch so sehen: Vor drei Jahren hast du für diese Leistung mindestens das doppelte gezahlt. Der Preis geht immer weiter runter und da hat man weder die Zeit noch das Geld, qualifizierte Leute zu bekommen und auszubilden. Du landest meist erst bei den Kundenberatern, die meist weniger Ahnung als die Kunden haben bevor du in der Technik bist.
> ...

 

Das ist sehr nett von dir, aber nicht mehr nötig. Ich hab das Modem mal ein paar Stunden vom Strom abgeklemmt, weil ich eh ne neue Lampe montieren musste und nachdem sich das Modem dann wieder synchronisiert hatte waren auch wieder die 7 Mbit da.

Dass es bei der Konkurrenz auch solche Mitarbeiter gibt durfte ich aber auch bereits erfahren.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *marens wrote:*   

> Das ist sehr nett von dir, aber nicht mehr nötig. Ich hab das Modem mal ein paar Stunden vom Strom abgeklemmt, weil ich eh ne neue Lampe montieren musste und nachdem sich das Modem dann wieder synchronisiert hatte waren auch wieder die 7 Mbit da.
> 
> Dass es bei der Konkurrenz auch solche Mitarbeiter gibt durfte ich aber auch bereits erfahren.  

 

Das hilft oft, also 30 Sekunden reichen da, müssen nur die Kondensatoren leer sein. Wird die Verbindung neu aufgebaut und dann ist sie wieder sauber.Alle paar Monate darf es vorkommen, wenn du es ständig machen musst, dann muss die Leitung repariert werden.

----------

